# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  افتتاح اولین انجمن تخصصی NoSQL در ایران

## mohammadhafez

جهت عضویت به آدرس زیر مراجعه نمایید

http://nosqliran.com

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

سلام. تلاشتون ارزنده است. وبسایتتون رو دیدم. اما به نظرم یه اشکالی داره. یه انجمن اینقدر نباید محدود باشه که برای دیدن مباحث عمومی اون هم کاربر باید ثبت نام کنه.

موفق باشید./

----------


## mohammadhafez

اولین انجمن NoSQL در ایران

http://nosqliran.ir

----------

